

The Gendering of Technology - melindajb
https://medium.com/tech-culture-briefs/3570e446ec3c

======
aet
You think tech has it bad? Try banking: [http://hoh.rollcall.com/somebody-
spot-janet-yellen-some-new-...](http://hoh.rollcall.com/somebody-spot-janet-
yellen-some-new-threads/)

~~~
melindajb
At least banking isn't pretending it's a "meritocracy."

